# Race Committee Boat



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I recall reading but cannot find an interesting, on-line article about desirable features in a committee boat. I checked the USSA site and with their staff who assure me that it's not there. I haven't found it Googling. Do any of you know where to find this article?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

here is a photo of one we use locally.


----------



## Smart Pig (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's ours

Twin diesels

"Mr. Roberts"


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The whole 'lobster boat' thing seems a pretty good fit.. large cockpit, easy access for mark tenders, room for a proper crew and even a few observers, and somewhere to get out of the weather.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, those are nice.
I don't have a picture of it but years ago our local club had an open deck Bertram about 20' long. It had an electric davit mounted on the back for lifting course markers.


----------

